# Mini Lilopsis



## Yoni_S (May 17, 2010)

Hello

i recently got this plant as a forground plant and from what 
i found in the net its called Lilopsis Maurutania

can you confirm it for me coz i belive this is a rare plant that doesnt come very often










im sorry about the quality of the picture


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Sorry, your plant looks just like _Helanthium tenellum_, the pigmey chain sword, formerly called _Echinodorus tenellus_. _Lilaeopsis mauritiana_ was discovered by Holger Windeløv on the island of Mauritius in 1992 and has been sold by Tropica for more than 10 years. According to Tropica, it is always green (no pink!), slightly taller and has narrower leaves than the very common Lilaeopsis brasiliensis.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Yoni S,

I agree with HeyPK, it looks like a plant I purchased that was called Micro Chain Sword, Echinodorus tenellus 'tenellus'. With adequate light it gets that light red coloration. Here is a picture of the plant grown by another APC member being called by a similar name.

HeyPK, when was the name change implemented to Helanthium tenellum implemented and where can I read more information on the change?


----------



## Yoni_S (May 17, 2010)

ok
thank you for the info


----------

